# SHANGHAI | Shanghai International Design Center



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

*Shanghai International Design Center*

*Am Progetti and Tjad lay cornerstone for Marco Polo's door at the Shanghai International Design Center*

The ceremony for laying down the cornerstone for the new Shanghai International Design Center took place on 28th June, on Tongji University campus.

The project is the result of a joint venture between Milanese office AM Progetti and Shanghai’s TJAD (Tongji Architectual Design Institute), which in April won the international competition for the new concept of the campus.

The proposal has been chosen for its cultural approach, which combines traditional Chinese, occidental and Italian features; as well as its eco-sustainable approach.

The new complex consists of a structure divided into green superimposed terraces, which will host, amongst others things: a hotel, a museum, a library, commercial and office spaces.

The landmark building is represented by the grand entrance (Marco Polo’s door) consisting on two towers facing each other. Located at the Western part of the site, it marks the symbol of international openness of the new complex.

The design garden and commercial gallery (Galleria Matteo Ricci) are designed to be gathering points and buffer zones between the campus and urban fabric.

This project will complete the construction of a complex with over 300,000 sq m entirely dedicated to design. When completed will be the largest design complex in the globe.

















AM PROGETTI & TJAD

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17201


----------

